# Questions about buying a Catalina 25



## ShamsB (Oct 13, 2010)

I am going to go look at a Catalina 25 and would love to get suggestions about what to look out for. 

the description of the boat is:
The Catalina 25 is a proven short distance Cruiser excellent for the Columbia River and the Puget Sound. Primarily sailed on fresh water, the hull and plumbing are in great shape, as well as the full battened mainsail with reefing points and complementing headsails. Deck layout includes dual Lewmar 7’s in the cockpit, plus dual 6’s on the cabin top. Halyards are lead aft with lots of cleats and extra long fairlead tracks for multiple sheeting styles. 
Below deck is set up for weekend cruising for up to seven with an alcohol stove, deep ice box, comfortable saloon table (converts into a double berth), marine head with 15 gallon holding tank, and plenty of storage space. Other features include plenty of cockpit lockers including dedicated fuel stowage. Bow and stern pulpits with integral swim ladder and full length life lines that can be dropped for loading heavy gear and plenty of opening ports make this a really nice boat. 
As with all Catalina 25’s, safety plays a big part in overall design. A large flow cockpit mounted bilge pump, easily accessed thru-hull valves, a large Danforth anchor in a forward deck locker, and multiple fire extinguishers all lead to one’s peace of mind while sailing. 

1984 Catalina 25 
• several upgrades 
• nice little boat 
Specifications 
• L.O.A. 25'0" 
• L.W.L. 22'2" 
• Beam 8'0" 
• Fin Keel Draft: 4 
• Tall Rig 
• Displ: 4550 lbs 
• Ballast: 1900 

thanks all!


----------



## lickingcardboard (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/48177-boat-inspection-trip-tips.html

read this to start with, i am.. but then i am a noob myself


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

The following article, entitled "Self Appraising a Catalina 25." is from the Catalina 25 National Association website, and should be helpful. Elsewhere on the website is a forum, where you can get good advice from C25 owners.

Catalina - Capri - 25s International Association


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

When you go look at it, you may want to ask him/her if you get the whole shebang... just suggesting that if you see neat stuff on the boat you want it to be there when you pick it up... hate to have stroked a check to find out 'oh, that wasnt in the description, and wasnt included...'


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, definitely get a written agreement as to exactly what equipment and gear is included in the sale, if the boat passes muster. I would highly recommend you get a survey and sea trial as well.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

No mention of engine. Likely outboard, as description talks about fuel stowage in the cockpit-accessed lazarette. But a small percentage of those are equipped with sturdy Universal M-12 diesel. 

You'll find many posts on the Catalina-Capri-25 site discuss problems with the swing-keel hoist mechanism, which you'll avoid with this fin-keel model.

At the probable asking price, your insurance company likely will not require a survey. Your call whether you want to pay for one.

"Weekend cruising for seven" is highly debatable. Also, headroom may be an issue.

That said, it's a great design, comfortable and easily handled. Best part: with more than 7,000 hulls produced over the years, and with many parts shared with Catalina 22s (which number perhaps double that), support and hand-holding is a breeze.


----------



## ShamsB (Oct 13, 2010)

*More info...*

I'm now learning that it was a rental boat. Is that a big red flag or could that mean there was regular maintenance and it is in good condition?


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

ShamsB said:


> I'm now learning that it was a rental boat. Is that a big red flag or could that mean there was regular maintenance and it is in good condition?


hmmmm. as a matter of course are you more or less likely to do things to a rental car you would never do to your own? while i would like to give people the benefit of the doubt it would raise my eyebrows.

maybe your could casually inquire as to 'we would only rent it to qualifed ASA sailors' or 'any tom dick or harry with a buck'


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

I would consider it a red flag. Maybe not a huge glaring red flag, but a flag none the less. Most of the damage with rentals is usually cosmetic running into docks etc. Although groundings are also more frequent. I would think you would be able to see any extra damage that might have occurred because it was a rental, but maybe not. Rentals seem to suffer a lot of abuse.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailors that rent boats are often less skilled and less careful with the boat, so there may be more damage to the boat than if it was privately owned. Being a rental may mean that the boat got regular maintenance, but is no guarantee of it. I've seen some pretty badly neglected boats in school and rental fleets.


----------



## gulfcoastsailor (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck with the C25. Rental has more downside than up, but ... double check on the kicker (if there is one) and the keel to hull connection. How much of a smile is there? Excessive? Get an opinion.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> Sailors that rent boats are often less skilled and less careful with the boat, so there may be more damage to the boat than if it was privately owned. Being a rental may mean that the boat got regular maintenance, but is no guarantee of it. I've seen some pretty badly neglected boats in school and rental fleets.


There can definetely be a lot neglect in rental fleets. Especially resorts that rent them as an add on instead of a company whose primary business is renting boats. I have seen a lot power boats that were pretty much treated as throwaways. After five years of hard use they just sell them for whatever they can get out of them knowing that it wont be much however they were maintained.


----------



## ShamsB (Oct 13, 2010)

This is a boat rental/lesson place and you are required to be ASA certified for 'basic coastal' to rent.


----------



## calden (Aug 11, 2006)

I bought a Catalina 25 last June. Really like it. I moved up from a San Juan 21 and it sails a LOT the same - tacks readily, gets up to speed well, comfortable in the cockpit. I like the fin keel (not a swing) and the feel of a "real" sailboat. 

As far as getting a rental, unless you really know what to look for, or you have it surveyed, I'd avoid it. There are a lot of things that go wrong with a sailboat from poor maintenance issues. The rental boats that I've taken out ALL have something wrong, mostly with the running rigging, often with the winches, and they all needed a LOT of cleaning and maintenance. And the sails! Renters will let the sails flog all over the place and I'd really look at the life in them.

But as a general small boat, it's great. Not super-fast, and it took me and my wife several weeks before we stopped banging our head in the cabin. Going below with sunglasses on from a bright sunny outside is guaranteed to have you banging your head. I'm large - 6', 230, and it feels a bit cramped to do a lot of moving around in, but surprisingly roomy to go inside and sit down and relax with people and have lunch. 

While on vacation in the San Juans, I met a family from California - Mom and Dad and two young teen girls - who brought their Catalina 25 up on a trailer for a week-long trip, which they did every year. They admitted it was getting a bit tight as the girls got older but it wasn't too bad. So it's roomy enough dependent on what your tolerance level is and what you want to do with it. 

Another point: Catalina 25's that are rigged for singlehanding with a mast base w/blocks, appropriate desk organizers and clutches, well laid-out rigging pathways, etc., are REALLY easy and nice to sail. To take a basic boat without this and add it on is costly and time-consuming. I've been on a bunch of C25s and it makes a big difference as to general sailing pleasure and ease. 

Good luck. Great boat. There are a lot of them out there with a huge support base and easily available plug-n-play add-on and replacement components and upgrade. 

Carlos


----------

